# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofd gestoten

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

ik heb zaterdag mijn hoofd gestoten. Het ging best hard, zat onder de tafel (was met de pc bezig) en kwam omhoog. Lekker stom, ik weet het, maar raakte dus vol de rand van de tafel, achter op mijn hoofd, net boven de nek zeg maar. Met duizeligheid en hoofdpijn als gevolg. 
Nou vraag ik me af of ik even langs de dokter zou moeten gaan. Ik maakte me eigenlijk niet echt druk, maar een aantal mensen maakt zich wat ongerust omdat ik vlak na de klap in slaap ben gevallen. 

Nou heb ik begrepen dat als je "out" gaat door een hersenschudding, je maar maximaal 10 minuten weg bent. Ik heb ongeveer drie kwartier geslapen. (ik denk dat ik gewoon nog moe was, omdat ik vorige week griep heb gehad) Ook heb ik nu niet echt erge hoofdpijn, meer een lichte hoofdpijn, en wel wat druk in mn hoofd, maar ik denk eigenlijk dat dat meer door de verkoudheid komt. En een beetje een drukkend gevoel in je hoofd lijkt me ook niet vreemd na zo'n klap, heb er ook een bult van. Ik ben ook niet echt duizelig meer, af en toe wat "zweverig" als ik mijn hoofd te snel draai, wat denk ik ook nog van de griep zou kunnen zijn.

Wat denken jullie? Zou ik langs de huisarts moeten? Of zijn dit logische gevolgen als je net griep hebt gehad en een klap op je hoofd? Ik denk zelf eerder dat laatste, maar aangezien hier iedereen denkt dat het niet goed zit, wil ik toch graag wat meer meningen...

Xx

----------

